# timing belt replacement



## b4drivin (Jan 19, 2009)

need help on replacing my timing or drive belt on a 1.8l 8v cis engine. have looked through threads all morning and can not anything involving the steps to doing a replacement. any help would be great or directions to sites that has useful tips on doing the job. pics would be great too...


----------



## Sevenhornets (Mar 29, 2010)

Go here and obtain the proper manual. it will save you the cost of the book in about 30 seconds. I have worn them out and can usually recite them but you can never have enough info at your disposal.. The procedures laid out very nicely and is an easy fix.. It WILL fire every time when done correctly. 

http://www.partsplaceinc.com/products/search-results.aspx?c=12


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

This is how to set ur timing belt...



TheMajic86GTI said:


> WOW....this new search really sux a big one....seems like they dumped all the old threads when they transferred into this new format....I cant even find my own timing threads with all the pictures to post up...
> 
> 
> 1. Set flywheel to tdc(remove the plug on tranny to see better). V should be pointing to dot.
> ...


 Here are the steps...
http://www.oneilcastro.com/A2Bentley/GE01/ch4.2.html


----------



## Sevenhornets (Mar 29, 2010)

Make sure the intermediate shaft dot is lined up correctly also.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Sevenhornets said:


> Make sure the intermediate shaft dot is lined up correctly also.


 
Doesnt matter where the dot is on the intermediate pulley as long as the rotor is in the right place....For instance wut if someone pulled the dizzy and didnt put it back correctly aligned with the pulley dot


----------



## Sevenhornets (Mar 29, 2010)

you'd be correct.. i just hate having to pull the disto every time..


----------



## b4drivin (Jan 19, 2009)

*car not firing*

my dot on the cam sprocket is on the opposite side that its suppose to be. not sure what your calling the rotor and dizzy... but i lined up the three sprockets properly but didnt know about the flywheel. is that the best way for telling tdc. dont you have to make sure that cylinder 1 is at tdc or no? if so whats the best way to go about doing that? after things were lined up yesterday the car would crank but it acted as if it wasnt firing. had plenty juice going through the system just wouldnt fire. could it be faulty plugs, cant understand that it would be if it fired before doing the change and now it doesnt. any help would be great...


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

b4drivin said:


> my dot on the cam sprocket is on the opposite side that its suppose to be.


 Ur cam pulley has 2 dots one on the outside and one on the inside. You need to use the inside mark. If its not a dot it might be a line. If there are no marks at all then ull have to remove the valve cover and turn ur cam till both lobes on #1 are pointing up like bunny ears. 



b4drivin said:


> but i lined up the three sprockets properly but didnt know about the flywheel. is that the best way for telling tdc. dont you have to make sure that cylinder 1 is at tdc or no? if so whats the best way to go about doing that?


 If u lined up the pulley on the crank correctly then the V should have been pointing to the dot like in the pic above...That would be TDC 



b4drivin said:


> not sure what your calling the rotor and dizzy...


 Dizzy= Distributor.... Rotor is wuts under the cap in ur distributor. 

If your crank pulley was right and ur intermediate pulley was on and u removed ur cap the rotor should be pointing to the line on the edge of the dizzy like in the pic above. Thats #1 in the firing order... 



b4drivin said:


> could it be faulty plugs, cant understand that it would be if it fired before doing the change and now it doesnt. any help would be great...


 I doubt it, it sounds like ur not clear or understanding on how to do the timing correctly. 

Like i said above if ur not understanding my directions you can look at this.... 

http://www.oneilcastro.com/A2Bentley/GE01/ch4.2.html


----------



## Sevenhornets (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok we can do this the hard way I guess. Pull the valve cover and make sure #1 cam lobes are "UP" and the dot on the inside of the sprocket is lined up with the head. That means the valves are closed. Pull #1 plug and wrench the motor over until you feel compression ensuring once again you have the alignment marks set on the crank looking through the transmission hole. This ensures TDC or Top Dead Center. Pop the distributor cap and make sure the rotor is set overtop the scribe mark on the distributor body. As a verification the Vac advance body will be pointed at the fan motor or somewhere near there. The crank and intermediate shaft pulley marks should be apexed together also. Some will argue that it doesn't really matter the marks on the I shaft but for sake of argument if the crank and I shafts are aligned and the distributor does not line up you have to pull it and reset it properly. Keep in mind it may take a few trys to reset the disto right if you have never done one. Then and only then if you have all of these marks set correctly after the belt is tight it WILL fire every time the first time. Then you set the timing, idle, and CO content. And remember your NEW belt is considered tight when you can turn it between 60 and 90 degrees. (recheck tension at 250 mi) Too loose and your walking home, too tight and you will put excessive loads on the bearings, tension roller, and belt cogs and will be doing this again in about 5K miles. But since you know how now it should be easy the second time that is if you haven't wiped your valves out when the belt goes..:what::banghead::banghead: Well while you're at it you might as well spend the 20 bucks and put a new tension roller on too to save a win..:thumbup:


----------



## b4drivin (Jan 19, 2009)

easy, was askin a question that i knew nothing about. :beer: at some point theres something that one has to ask in order to figure things out...


----------



## Sevenhornets (Mar 29, 2010)

way back when it was fix it or walk.. and I hate walkin..


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Sevenhornets said:


> way back when it was fix it or walk.. and I hate walkin..


 
X2 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: The good ole days...


----------

